# Greyhound Rescue?



## railNtrailcowgrl

Any one her ever adopt a retired greyhound? I'm looking into doing this in the future (probably June-ish). Any tips, advice, or secrets I need to know about? I'm located in NW Ohio so I would most likely be going through Greyhound Adoption of Ohio or Michigan Greyhound Connection.


----------



## pugmom

there is a member on here I think her user name is "lovemygreys"......you might try sending her a PM ...I'm sure she would have a ton of info


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl

Thanks I'll be sure to do that


----------



## Dakota Spirit

From what I understand, retired Greyhounds usually develop into fantastic pets. The majority of them are loving, easy keepers and good 'first dogs' for someone. 

However, there can be a unique set of obstacles to overcome. As racers, the dogs do not really live in a home environment. For that reason it's not uncommon to have one not know how to use stairs, be used to the outdoors, etc. They are all problems that can be worked through - you just have to be prepared. I'd imagine it's sort of like bringing a new puppy home. They aren't used to the new environment and as such, need time to acclimate.

That being said, I know some rescues also work through these problems before even adopting the dogs out. So it would depend on where you are getting the dog from and what kind of program they have set up. 

Some websites that might be useful:

http://www.recycledracers.org/FAQ/greyhound-care-manual.html
http://www.adopt-a-greyhound.org/advice/body_preadopt.html

There is also a book _Retired Racing Greyhounds for Dummies_ that you might want to check out. Like all guides of that nature the information is pretty general but it can help give you an idea as to what you should prepare for and what you will need in the future.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl

Thanks Dakota, I had found the adopt-a-greyhound site but the other article was very informative! I didn't realize that there were so many concerns with wormer/anathesia/ect... I will definitely get the book when it comes closer to the time that I want to adopt.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

No problem, glad I could help some


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR

NGA greyhounds are absolutely wonderful pets. I currently have one - my avatar, Lacey. She is my second grey and I've had her since she was five months old. My first grey, Abbigail, was a retired racer and one of the sweetest dogs I've owned.

If your placement group uses foster homes then your dog will have been exposed to as many new things as possible. It will also be tested for preydrive - usually cats and or small dogs. The foster family can tell you about the dogs temperment and personality. The group will work with you to help you find the greyhound that best fits your situation. 

Another source of info on retired racers is a forum called Greytalk. (Sorry, I don't know how to post links.) The people on Greytalk are owners of retired racers; some are heavily involved with different placement groups in the US and around the world. If you have questions about greys, someone on this forum will probably know the answer.

Over the years, I have owned 3 salukis, 2 whippets, 2 greyhounds and an afghan hound. I love each breed for the special qualities that makes each unique, but the retired racing greyhounds have a very special place in my heart. I will always own at least one NGA greyhound.

One other thing, black greyhounds (especially black males) are usually the hardest to find forever homes for. Many people seem put off by the color even though black greyhounds make just as wonderful pets as the other colors. You might consider adopting a black if one fits your situation.

If you have any questions I would be glad to help.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl

Thank you for the advice and help. I'm going to check out Greytalk right now!


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR

Sorry, for some reason Greytalk has been down for two days now. Hopefully, it will be back up soon.

In the mean time you might check out another forum called Greyhounds Make Great Pets.


----------



## Bearjing

Looks like it's back up. http://forum.greytalk.com/index.php


----------

